# Own the horse, but not the training???!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

This actually happened awhile back,but I am still curious about it.

I bought a horse from a lady that had been professionally trained from a big time trainer. She was a nice horse,but long story short we didnt click and i decided to sell her.

In her ad on a few horse selling websites I listed what she had trained in and by whom.

The original owner wrote me stating I had no right to say what/where she was trained and that "i had bought the horse,but not the training" and that she had spent several thousand dollars on it and it wasnt "my right" to claim it. 

I disagreed and did not change my ads.

A little while later I recieved emails/phone calls from the said trainer threatening to sue if I said where she had been trained. 

Now the horse was not super well trained and had several kinks to worth through. But she wasnt so bad he be would embarassed to have trained her....i think....

So my question is...is it in fact "illegal" to sell a horse with its training even though you didn't pay for it? It really just didnt make sense to me:think:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That seems odd... Seems like a waste of a court's time to me. "Yea I want to sue the owner of this horse because I trained her horse and she put an ad on the internet saying I did."...... As long as you didn't use the trainer's name in a rude manner I wouldn't think he has a right to sue.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

That seems a little.....lot....retarted. Training is knowledge. When you bought the horse you bought what it knows. If she spent 1000's, and sold for a loss that her fault. Just because the old owner doesnt want you to advertise it, doesnt mean you cant or shouldnt. 
My thought, though, is she lied to you, the horse wasnt trained by that trainer and if you advertise it that way the trainer may get po'd. Just a thought on WHY she may have gotten upset. Good luck, people are NUTS!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That is what I though. It was a very odd situation. The trainer actually confirmed that he had in fact trained the horse for a couple YEARS at his facility! Yet he didn't want me to mention her training....WHAT?!
And no I certainly did not use his name in ANY bad way. I had just listed how long she had been in training,what she had been trained in,and the trainer. And they both flipped. 

But like I said this was awhile back. I ended up to keep the peace removing ALL things pertaining to him/or her training and ended up selling her fine. Likely if I would have been able to keep her training/where she was trained listed she would have sold for more/faster. 

OH! And I just remembered another point after I had posted. After several emails from the trainer of going to sue,blah,blah he ended up actually saying that IF I paid some fees TO him that I would be allowed to say where she was trained. Of course I declined because that seemed ridiculous! 

They actually tracked my ads and had them removed from many websites claiming I was fraud,etc. .....FISHY....

Hm...well...thanks for your replies. Just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed some crazy horse law! haha


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Personaly I would have just put Proffessionaly Trained in the advert and then explained to any potential purchasers the who, howlong etc


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Faye.

Sounds to me, that this Lady has something to hide. If it were someone who was a reputable Trainer, and someone who wanted their name known to get more business, they'd be very happy to have their information posted. 

It would show that they are willing to stand by, take ownership and be held accountable for the horse that they put out. 

To me, this lady sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

No kidding! If I were the trainer and knew that I did a great job, I wouldn't be that upset if an advertisement went out. Never know, get more buisness that way without having to pay for advertisement!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking :/ 
Faye....that is what I ended up having to do. But undoubtably she would have sold faster if I had been able to actually list her training accomplishments..I think. But...once I actually talked to the people interested I would tell them her training,etc. The trainer DID email me saying if I did sell her without paying him the fees then he would be unwilling to talk to the purchaser regarding her training...which of course made ME look fishy :/ It was just a bad situation and one I hope to never been again! What I really just don't understand is him not wanting to claim her...unless he just wanted to make a buck...IDK. The original owner was throwing a tantrum...for lack of better word... about the whole thing...which didn't make sense either. Well...oh well. It is done with now and the mare has an excellent home....but...I just hope she doesn't call the trainer b/c I am thinking that won't turn out too good


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, mind pming me who (I have a 3yr old I want to send out, but I don't want to deal whith wack jobs)?? Maybe the horse had issues, and person didn't want to be asscociated? 
But I have never heard of that. They just can't take the training off of a horse...
I did have a horse I call about training on and the guy was very reluctant to tell me anything. All I got was yes the horse was here for traning, and he did ride ok when I had him.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting. You technically bought everything that horse is; she pout the money and training on her, but you bought that horse, trained by X. Why would you not advertise that fact? Anyways, *Faye* offered a good option, the whole situation seems odd though.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Agreed with all said! Pming appyfreak


----------

